# PC aufrüsten!!



## Schmid11 (10. März 2017)

*PC aufrüsten!!*

Hallo zusammen

Ich muss zugeben ich bin nur ein Gelegenheitsspieler. Ich kenne mich mit PC Hardware nur sehr mässig aus. Ich habe bis anhin selber Grafikkarten gewechselt oder mal ne SSD eingebaut aber mit viel mehr bin ich nicht vertraut. 

Ich habe vor mind.7 Jahren einen "Gamer-PC" mit nachstehenden Komponenten gekauft.

3D-Striker XL i7 930 (4x2,80GHz) 6,0GB DDR3 1600MHz nVidia GeForce 460 GTX 1024MB DDR5 ASUS P6X58D-E mit USB 3.0, SLI + CrossFire, 1,0TB HDD DVD-RW-Brenner 550Watt Konfigurator

Das einzige was ich gemacht habe, war vor auch schon wieder längerer Zeit eine GeForce GTX 750 und ein SSD Speicher verbaut. Ansonsten ist der PC noch unverändert.

Nun komme ich zu meinem Anliegen. Ich habe mir nun Battlefield 1 und Ghost Recon Wildland gekauft. Um diese Spiele auch dementsprechend spielen zu können ist mein PC einfach viel zu alt. Könnt ihr mir Komponenten empfehlen die ich tauschen kann um diese aktuellen Spiele einigermassen gut spielen zu können. Ich bin kein Gamer mit sehr hohen Ansprüchen. Ich spiele nicht online und bewege mich nicht im highend gaming... nur ab und zu ein paar Shooter-Missionen im Singleplayermodus mit einigermassen guter Grafik und ich bin schon zufrieden.

Bezüglich dem Budget wäre ich bereit so um die 800-900 Euro auszugeben. Oder wäre ein kompletter Neukauf besser?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2017)

Also, du kannst natürlich Gehäuse und Netzteil sowie die Laufwerke behalten, wenn du willst. Nach 7 Jahren würde ICH allerdings das Netzteil tauschen, auch wenn es noch stark genug wäre.

Die Frage dabei: lieber ne sehr starke CPU für eine lange Zukunft, wo du alle 2 Jahre vlt per neuer Grafikkarte 6-7 Jahre "durchhältst", oder ne "gute", aber nicht Mega-CPU, dafür ne Top-Grafikkarte, damit du direkt auf höchsten Details loslegen kannst?

In Frage käme zB ein Core i5 für 200€ oder ein Core i7 für 320€. Letzterer hat 8 "Threads" und wäre daher zukunftssicherer, weil Spiele vermutlich immer mehr von 8 Kernen/Threads profitieren. Die i5 haben nur 4 Threads, was derzeit aber noch völlig reicht. Je nach dem, wie du entscheidest, wäre dann halt 100-120€ mehr oder weniger für eine Grafikkarte über.

Der Rest des PCs kann an sich gleich sein, egal was du nimmst. Ganz grob:

Mainboard 80€ (falls du nicht übertakten willst), 16GB RAM 110€, neues, gutes Netzteil 70€ => ca 260€. Mit dem i5 also ca 460€, als Grafikkarte wäre dann eine GTX 1070 drin für 400€. Nimmst du den i7, wäre "nur" eine AMD Rx 480 oder GTX 1060 drin, allerdings dann auch locker, weil die sogar 150-170€ günstiger zu haben wären. 

Ein kleiner Geheimtipp wäre ein Xeon 1231 v3. Der ist fast identisch zu einem core i7-4770, und der wiederum ist nur wenig langsamer als ein ganz aktueller Core i7-6700 oder 7700. Vorteil: der Xeon kostet ca 60€ weniger, so dass du vlt. sogar einen Quasi-i7 PLUS die GTX 1070 von Deinem Budget holen kannst.


Weißt Du zufällig, was für ein Gehäuse du genau hast?


----------



## Schmid11 (10. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ist zwar schon ein weilchen her aber ich habe mich nun endlich getraut neue Komponente zu bestellen. Ich hoffe ich war nicht zu blauäugig und diese funktionieren auch im Zusammenspiel miteinander.

Folgende Teil e habe ich gekauft:

Intel Core i7 7700K BOX (LGA 1151, 4.20GHz, Unlocked)
ASUS STRIX Z270F GAMING (LGA 1151, Intel Z270, ATX)
HyperX Fury (2x, 8GB, DDR4-2133, DIMM 28
Corsair RM650x (650W)
Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 (habe ich schon vorher gekauft und aktuell schon verbaut)

Die 500GB HDD von Smasung und die später dazugekauft SSD von Samsung gehört natürlich dann auch wieder zum ganzen.

Ich hoffe ich kriege alles in mein CoolerMaster Gehäuse rein und vorallem hoffe ich, dass ich alles zum laufen bringe. Muss wohl noch ein paar Tutorials ansehen

Was meint ihr? Sollte aktuell für meine Anforderungen wie im ersten Beitrag erwähnt reichen, oder ?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2017)

Das passt an sich alles, aber ich hätte eher 2400er-RAM genommen. Und als CPU hättest du auch den neuen i7-8700 nehmen können, der hat 6 Kerne und 12 Threads, dafür ist er nicht übertaktbar und 30-40€ teurer als der 7700K. 

Beim Netzteil hätte ich eher nur 450W-500W, aber das Corsair ist auch gut, hat nur an sich 200W "zu viel"


----------



## xCJay (11. November 2017)

Bitte sende das zurück, wenn es noch geht.
Du hast die alte Kaby Lake Generation gekauft. Für das Gleicht Geld bekommst Du mit Coffee Lake 50% mehr Kerne nämlich 6 Kerne mit 12 Threads. 
Der RAM passt auch net wirklich dazu, da muss schneller 3000Mhz RAM zu der CPU.


----------



## Schmid11 (27. November 2017)

Ich habe die Bestellung annuliert und habe meine Merkliste wie folgt erstellt:

Core i7-8700
Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming
Corsair Vengeance LPX (2x 16GB)
Corsair RM650x (650W)

Diese Komponenten sollten schon in mein ca. 10 Jahre altes CoolerMaster (Modell bin ich mir nicht sicher, sollte ein HAF X sein) Gehäuse gehen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2017)

Schmid11 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bestellung annuliert und habe meine Merkliste wie folgt erstellt:
> 
> Core i7-8700
> Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming
> ...


  also, wenn es ATX als Standard hat, dann ja. Die "HAF" waren meines Wissens aber eh riesig, sollte also gehen. Wie sind den die ungefähren Maße? 

Aber 650W beim Netzteil sind total unnötig, da reichen 450-500W dicke aus.


----------

